# 1 hour compliance! 435xi EB



## ChicagoBigHouse (Sep 2, 2013)

Here it is! Thanks to tritony for the trip advice and John Weltzien for the excellent service.


----------



## ChicagoBigHouse (Sep 2, 2013)

Also, no vests, but they checked for me.

Full tank of gas.

They provided the green sticker to drive in the cities.

Daniel, my delivery specialist said to buy yellow warning vests. He said Austria requires yellow.


----------



## ChicagoBigHouse (Sep 2, 2013)

Daniel also said that I should take the euro maps memory stick out to load my own music. He said they could be erased.

So he loaded the music on for me before we put the jump drive in for the European maps.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Cool, congrats! Yes, the vests definitely seem to be hit or miss. They must have a small allocation they can use throughout the day and if it's gone, it's gone.


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

Congrats on your new car! Our delivery agent had to look around a bit before finding a pair. Fortunately they're not too expensive if you end up buying them at the Welt. Enjoy your car and vacation!


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

Great looking car. Don't forget we want lots of photos throughout your trip.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Very nice delivery pics. Keep the report coming with plenty more pictures


----------



## OnYourLeft (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi ChicagoBigHouse,

I am doing an ED to pick up my M3 in July and also want to load music onto the Nav hard drive before the European maps USB stick is installed.

If I bring a 64GB USB 3.0 memory stick loaded with MP3 music files, can I load all the music on the hard drive?

What is the maximum capacity of the hard drive which I am able to load music files? 

Will the premium Harmon Kardon stereo system be able to play MP3 file format music?

Once the music is installed, I there an option to play all the music files randomly?

hope you are having a great trip!
Thanks
OnYourLeft


----------



## ChicagoBigHouse (Sep 2, 2013)

I believe the capacity is 20 GB, so that probably won't work. You may just need to stream from your phone. 

It was MP3 format.


----------



## ChicagoBigHouse (Sep 2, 2013)

Wonderful beer and pics from Andechs
Packing up at the welt!








Parking at the Post Gurni Hotel








Beers at Kloster Andechs, the sell it mixed with lemonade, Apple juice, or ginger beer: tiny little town, but a great stop. Especially after the hustle and bustle of Munich








The pork!








In the car (pre beer)


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

SJAPoc said:


> Very nice delivery pics. Keep the report coming with plenty more pictures


+1! Congratulation!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ChicagoBigHouse (Sep 2, 2013)

day 3: Rothenburg ODT

After a long rainy drive from Andechs, to our castle hotel hotel burg colmburg, we found our way to Rothenburg. It's a quaint medieval village famous for it's medieval city, pastries, and christmas store. We had a nice day, and the weather cleared up a bit.

I definitely developed some neck pain from the drive. I think I need to adjust my headrest, but will have to do some online searching for the correct position that will allow my neck and back to be in a straight line.

Well, on to some pictures:
I found a friend outside my hotel:








Coming out of the castle gate:








The most famous picture area in RODT.








My girlfriend with the night watchman:


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

ChicagoBigHouse said:


> I definitely developed some neck pain from the drive. I think I need to adjust my headrest, but will have to do some online searching for the correct position that will allow my neck and back to be in a straight line.


I couldn't stand the headrest at the forward angle position. Once I hit the button to straighten it out, I was good.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats and thanks for the pictures!

It's funny, the night watchman hasn't changed too much in 15 years!


----------



## 767jetz (Feb 4, 2008)

Congrats! And nice color.:thumbup:


----------



## ChicagoBigHouse (Sep 2, 2013)

I moved my head rest to the middle position and it is much improved. My back is still killing me, but hopefully that improves. I'm used to slouching in my seat but am trying to cure that issue.

We went to Nuremberg today and say some amazing sites. The documentation center was an amazing exhibit for a WWII buff like me. I can't believe all of the structures that were built at that time still exist!
Congress:








Zeppelin field:








We made our way to the Nuremberg courthouse and after being chided by the German ladies at the front desk for being too near closing to get the whole experience, they let us in:








I was able to get my first Doner, but hopefully not my last!








Also a little spatzle








Overall I thought the sites in Nuremberg were great, but the town itself was a little too grimy and real for me.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

ChicagoBigHouse said:


> I moved my head rest to the middle position and it is much improved. My back is still killing me, but hopefully that improves. I'm used to slouching in my seat but am trying to cure that issue.


What car are you coming from? My '06 3 series certainly had different seats than the 435 sport seats, but I didn't have any problems during my ED. Maybe your seat back is too upright? I had a lower back problem once and found that my back was hurting less if I reclined a bit more.


----------



## ChicagoBigHouse (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm coming from an Acura TL 2000. It probably is too upright for comfort but I thought you were supposed to sit relatively straight up? Also if I lean back then the headrest pushes my head forward despite changing the headrest position to the middle position in terms of angle.


----------



## ChicagoBigHouse (Sep 2, 2013)

Today we visited Alsace. What an amazing place! Colmar is beatiful! What a wonderful town. It has the French culture with the quaint medieval Germanic feeling of Rothenburg. Just less touristy. A bit friendlier shop people as well. Plus Oban, my favorite scotch, is 41 euros per bottle vs 85 dollars a bottle in Ohio. I bought two!

Driving into Alsace 








Parking in a reasonable euro parking garage.








Discount Oban!








Thinning out the bug population 








Colmar;








I'm a German beer guy, but the wine here is great!








vive la France!


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

ChicagoBigHouse said:


> Thinning out the bug population
> View attachment 506824


Ha, totally, they were everywhere on the front of the car after a few days.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

Take a look at Riquewihr (just north of Colmar) if you are still in Alsace. We found it very appealing. Lots of Tudor style buildings. Only takes about an hour to see it - park just outside the main gate.


----------



## ChicagoBigHouse (Sep 2, 2013)

After a rainy day in riquewihr, which was nice, but rainy, we sped off in the am to Switzerland.

Rainy Alsace








Great cheese








We found a rustic French restaurant for dinner and had traditional Alsatian cuisine. Babilakas (or something like that), and a stew type dish. The wine was cheap and wonderful.

This morning we woke up early to get to Murren Switzerland while there was no rain. We stopped at three gas stations in St. Louis France with no vignette success. Only to find out that they force you to buy a vignette at the Swiss border. Switzerland is gorgeous but slow speeds.









We arrived in Murren after a cable car ride from the parking area (only to find out that we can't go back down the same way and will need to take a bus back to our car when we get back down). The Swiss alps are gorgeous but I would wait for June/July as more things are open, not under maintenance, etc...

























Now the weather is supposed to turn bad again. Yikes. But there is cheap beer at the co op and we brought three bottles of Alsatian wine, so there will be some entertainment!


----------



## ChicagoBigHouse (Sep 2, 2013)

Just a word for the wise in Switzerland. Weather is very important, may be better to come a little later in the year (end of May or early June) to get better weather. A bit dreary out today. 

I must say the hospitality at eiger guesthouse in Murren is wonderful. Kind of like a lodge for older backpackers. The owner is very personable and played a movie for us last night. It was very nice.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

ChicagoBigHouse said:


> View attachment 507122
> 
> 
> We arrived in Murren after a cable car ride from the parking area (only to find out that we can't go back down the same way and will need to take a bus back to our car when we get back down). The Swiss alps are gorgeous but I would wait for June/July as more things are open, not under maintenance, etc...
> ...


Not to mention now you will have to answer yes to that dumb question on the customs form when you return that asks, "Have you visited a farm?" (Let us know if that results in your having to spend time in quarantine equal to what it will take to get your BMW redelivered Stateside.)


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

ChicagoBigHouse said:


> day 3: Rothenburg ODT
> 
> After a long rainy drive from Andechs, to our castle hotel hotel burg colmburg, we found our way to Rothenburg. It's a quaint medieval village famous for it's medieval city, pastries, and christmas store. We had a nice day, and the weather cleared up a bit.
> 
> ...


We loved Rothenburg. I hope you stuck around and did the night watchman tour. He was very talented. BTW, nice car and color. I agree with your choices.


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

ChicagoBigHouse said:


> Just a word for the wise in Switzerland. Weather is very important, may be better to come a little later in the year (end of May or early June) to get better weather. A bit dreary out today.


Agree. That's why we took both out trips in June. Not too hot. Everything is open. Start of tourist season.


----------



## ChicagoBigHouse (Sep 2, 2013)

Just a few more pictures. Rainy day today.









Waterfalls in lauterbrunnen









Interlaken









Back at the hotel









Dinner at the eiger guesthouse









We may likely leave a day early and chase the sun in fussen. It is supposed to be cloudy and rainy again in the alps tomorrow.


----------



## ChicagoBigHouse (Sep 2, 2013)

When I drop it off in Munich, does the inside need to be cleaned too? The carpets are getting a 
Little dirty considering the rain.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

ChicagoBigHouse said:


> When I drop it off in Munich, does the inside need to be cleaned too? The carpets are getting a
> Little dirty considering the rain.


Short answer - No. It will be cleaned up on redelivery.


----------



## ChicagoBigHouse (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice,

So far, if I had to reorder my car I would have liked to see the difference between the upgraded sound system and my factory setup. Perhaps would have sprung for the HK.

Otherwise I don't know if I can tell the difference with the DHP system in sport mode. I'm not sure if I'm an aggressive enough as a driver to notice the difference in the suspension.

I do like the comfort access, which was a last minute add on for the lumbar support (which is just ok).

The parking proximity detectors for front and rear are fantastic.


----------



## ChicagoBigHouse (Sep 2, 2013)

I didn't have internet last night, so just a few quick picks.

This is at 1600km, no car wash yet.

I got my first scrape. Went over the sidewalk as I was pulling in to get my Austrian vignette. I'm not used to such a low clearance of the front end. Sounds like the kind of scrape they don't fix?

Here's a few. Will update more later:
At our spot:

















We left Switzerland early for weather reasons, I will definitely come back. I love the area. However, it bought us some good weather in Schwangau today and tomorrow!

Lucern:
























Schwangau:








New friends:
















Car photos:
All my vignettes!








Just for fun:








Just watch out for Switzerland to Austria to Germany driving. Some routes have you go through Lichtenstein, where your car is not covered by insurance or your temporary plates (not totally sure of this).


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Great to see you made it to the Wounded Lion as well as the Castle spot! Nice photos and reportings.


----------



## ChicagoBigHouse (Sep 2, 2013)

Today we had wonderful weather, and a great time at the neuschwanstein and hohenschwangau castles. The tourist load was light which really improved the experience. The hohenschwangau tour and castle were more enjoyable with the smaller group and more "finished" rooms. 








Bavarian coat of arms








9am lowenbrau








The lake near the castles








wieskirche
















Parking spot at the hotel in Oberammergau


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

Great shot of the interior of Wieskirche. The interior paint job must have cost the earth! Perhaps not of the caliber of the Sistine chapel, but this is just a small town church.

Also like the "9am Lowenbrau". Drive carefully.


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

ChicagoBigHouse said:


> We made our way to the Nuremberg courthouse and after being chided by the German ladies at the front desk for being too near closing to get the whole experience, they let us in:


I'm a little late to this thread but very jealous you got to see Courtroom 600. The day I was there last month they were having a trial. The front desk crew seems a bit cranky, its not just you. I was admonished when I tried paying the admission fee because the courtroom was closed. I told them I understood (big notice when you walk in) and just wanted to see the documentation center... and it wasn't anywhere near closing time.

Anyway, looks like you are having an amazing trip. Great car selection.


----------



## ChicagoBigHouse (Sep 2, 2013)

Germany to Austria:

It was a bit rainy yesterday as we left Oberammergau. We stopped at Linderhof Palace, disregarding the rain. Here are some shots:

















Mad Ludwig II's grotto:
















We then drove to Salzburg. Unfortunately due to the rain, we abandoned the alpine road in favor of the highway, only to run into several one lane traffic jams, and quickly and often changing speed limits.

Salzburg was rainy too, until after dinner, when the sun came out! I don't have a lot of pictures after the sun came out as my iphone died.

















Dinner was great, with beer, and cheese Spatzle with onion strips:
















The sun came out! (not the best pics)
View attachment 508005


----------



## ChicagoBigHouse (Sep 2, 2013)

We are staying at the Sound of Music hotel in Salzburg, and the breakfast room is gorgeous.


----------



## ChicagoBigHouse (Sep 2, 2013)

Just a quick question. I scraped the underside of the front right bumper on a sidewalk as I pulled into a spot. The car is just so much lower than my Acura. Sounds like something they will not repair, but I will mention it anyway?


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

ChicagoBigHouse said:


> We are staying at the Sound of Music hotel in Salzburg, and the breakfast room is gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 508007
> 
> ...


That is cool.

A little factoid that I only recently learned is that the paired seahorse sculptures you see looking out toward the lake were actually replicated for the movie and positioned on an adjoining lake front lot in those scenes looking from the yard to the lake since the film crew did not have access to the property itself other than for the distance shots taken from across the lake looking at the site of "the back of the von Trapp" movie home. Likewise the scene of the children and Maria falling off the boat were filmed up aways further from the house at that separate location. Of course all of the interior house scenes were filmed in Hollywood on a Sound Stage but the set creators did an amazing job of replicating the main room(s) of the house/mansion chosen to represent the von Trapp family home in the movie. Of course no effort was made to replicate the actual von Trapp family home as it too was not available for filming back in 1964 due to its ownership and occupation by others. Ironically, the actual von Trapp home is now also available to take breakfast inside it, since it is operating as a bed and breakfast type hotel. As seen by this photo, just under yours, it is not quite as glamorous as the breakfast setting you enjoyed.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

ChicagoBigHouse said:


> Just a quick question. I scraped the underside of the front right bumper on a sidewalk as I pulled into a spot. The car is just so much lower than my Acura. Sounds like something they will not repair, but I will mention it anyway?


They used to fix scrapes under the front bumper. They fixed my car's bumper. Of course as soon as I got it home I re-scraped it.

Recently BMW/Alliance changed the rules but I thought that the change only applied to wheel rash.

In any event I would definitely list the scrape when you drop off the car. If you do not list it, and if they still fix those scrapes, and they miss the scrape at the VPC you would be bummed. By listing it the worst outcome will be that they don't fix it, but you tried.


----------

